# Best Deer Rifle For A 12 Year Old?



## Zelph (Dec 2, 2007)

Since you guys are the smartest around, I seek advice concerning the best cartridge for deer for my 12 year old son. He is great with his 20 gauge and has taken game with it. It has been suggested to me that perhaps I should get him a .243, a 25.06, or a 257 Roberts. Are any of these cartridges also suitable for elk? Do you think that a .270 kicks more than a 20 gauge?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

A .270 kicks more than a 12 guage. Consider a 308.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

243m 270, or 25-06 are all good choices. It seems like Cabelas sells a rifle that comes with a youth size synthetic stock AND an adult size stock for when the kid grows up. It seems like they come in the usual calibers mentioned above. All would be good choices.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Well how big is your 12 year old? 
I stopped growing between 7th and 8th grade so a 30-06 was what i received(I actually had to buy it). 
Do you plan on buying him another gun when maybe he feels that the one you bought him isn't enough? ( he is a guy one day he'll think bigger is always better :mrgreen: )

Those are just some things to consider.
If he hasn't hit puberty yet than a .243 for deer or the .308 would be good for elk as well


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I got a .270 when I was just a couple years older than your son. I've shot 6 elk and a moose with it. I was small for my age though, I handled it. I actually shot my first elk with my dads 300 win mag, it was a pretty big gun for a little kid, but you never notice the kick when you're shooting at an animal. Just make sure your son shoots correctly and I don't think the recoil will be a huge deal. I'm a big .270 fan though, maybe to reduce recoil you could go with a .270 wsm. I haven't ever shot one personally, but I hear the recoil isn't quite as bad...ammo is a little more costly though.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I would consider a 7mm-08 as well.

.270 kicks _more_ than a .270 win. You may consider the .270 win and running the Federal 'reduced recoil' rounds through them.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a 257 Roberts in a Ruger Ultralight. My boys arn't 12 yet, but it is a great little gun that is easy to shoot. It shoots very well. My wife uses it also and the rifle can be packed around the mountain easily. There are plenty of factory ammo options out there, but you have to plan ahead. I like it.

I would have chosen a 7mm-08 , but we already have enough 280s in the family.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Strictly deer?

.243, 6mm Rem, .260 Rem, .257 Roberts -- all would make excellent choices and can be had in handy, light rifles with little recoil.

If you think it might end up going on elk duty:

7mm-08 or .308 would be good picks. The only reason I don't include great calibers like .270, .280, and so forth is that they are long action and the short action chamberings are generally available in better gun sizes for a 12 year old. Rounds based on the .30-06 like the .270/280 can usually be had in light enough loads for that age range, but Hogan is right about them kicking too heavily with many factory big game loads.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

.243 or .223 are good for deer if it's elk 7mm-08 you don't want to give a boy a rifle that's to big for them or it can lead to flinching and jerking the trigger


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I recommend the .308.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with the 7mm-08 You can use lighter, well constructed bullets like a 120 gr Barnes TSX to help reduce the recoil and then move up in weight like a 140 TSX if he is hunting elk. It would be about perfect now and he could use it forever.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Another vote for the 7mm-08, I bought a Savage youth in a 7mm-08 for my wife and it is a sweet shooting rig. As someone else mentioned a .270 or a 30/06 with reduced recoil loads might be the way to go then he can shoot the regular loads as he gets older. I have a 270 WSM and it is not a bad kicker but is worse than a regular .270.

Mark


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> A .270 kicks more than a 12 guage. Consider a 308.


Huh?

I wouldn't choose a cartridge based on recoil levels. I would choose one that I felt would be adequate for the job. Then I would select a rifle that fits the shooter. A stock that fits, and a good recoil pad will do wonders for reducing felt recoil.
If your kid can handle a 20 gage, he can handle any standard rifle cartridge in a rifle of normal weight. Find a stock that fits, or have one cut to fit, and your kid should do fine. Get plenty of practice from field shooting positions (not a bench), and make sure to use good ear protection. The muzzle blast will cause a flinch more than recoil will. good luck and good shooting.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

That really is a complex question i would let the youngster shoot a number of cal withstanding the magnums that could cause the youngster to develope a flinch that could be a real problem 308 270 30-06 are just a few of the cals to take a good look at. if he has problems with those go light for a few years to let him are her to develope some good shooting skills. the 243 is a good gun for a youngster to start with and with 100 grainers its not a bad gun for deer antelope and the smaller animals in that class.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

For a twelve year old and for elk??

7mm-08 would be a good fit.

For a twelve year old and for deer??

.243

Get him the lightest possible gun in one of these calibers, it will be a benefit on those long hikes. When he gets a little older and stronger he'll be able to decide himself. Let him handle a couple and see which feels most comfortable for him. Being comfortable with the feel of the weapon will make a big difference when it comes time to make the shot.

Good luck.

sawsman


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

A Remington model seven is a great rifle. If going after both elk and deer I would go with the .308 or maybe a 7mm-08. The .308 has a greater variety of commercially available loads for it, so you will have a lot more options in what loads to use than you will with the 7mm-08 unless you reload.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll cast another vote for the 257 Robberts. I grew up shooting this gun. My father has a pre 64 winchester mod 70 in this caliber and it is a tack driver. No recoil, kills very well out to 300 yards, and lots of ammo choices. I shot my first dozen or so deer with this gun and it did a nice job every time.


----------



## Extex (Sep 11, 2007)

243, 257 roberts, 7mm-08 are all great kid or women calibers. I have a sako 243 & a model 7 in 7mm 08 - lite recoil with either but both are a little heavier than normal with laminated stocks. The 257 roberts may be the most underated deer cartridge ever.

An idea for you - a lot of people don't like ported guns but if you can find a used win or browning 270/30-06 with the b.o.s.s. on it -there is very little recoil - less than a 243. As the kid grows the boss can be removed if not wanted. Hearing protection is required with a ported gun - trust me on that one. I make sure they have some disposable ear plugs in their pocket. My daughter has always laid claim to my pet 270 with the boss on it -turns her nose up at the sako and carries the 270.

If the kid is gonna grow into a bigger gun - the full caliber with reduced recoil loads is a dang good idea as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Model 7 youth in a .243.
Or maybe a 30-30 lever action.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Model 7 youth in a .243.
> Or maybe a 30-30 lever action.


Going to have to disagree with you Goober on the dirty dirty. As a teenager I almost shot a friend with one as I was simply trying to drop the hammer after loading it and my thumb simply slipped off of the hammer firing the gun. I call them very dangerous and would prefer a .223 to the dirty dirty for numerous reasons IMHO, not that I would really recommend a .223.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Model 7 youth in a .243.
> ...


Huge,
I am going to have to disagree with your disagreement. The dirty-30 is one of the best for a youth gun. IMHO. Especially if you can find an old savage bolt action.

You could avoid shooting your freind accidently by not carrying a loaded rifle. :mrgreen: But that is another topic.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to disagree with the disagreed upon disagreement :shock: i think.
I have an old winchester model 1964 30-30 that I was given by my grandfather as my first deer rifle. And while I cherish and enjoy it now, as a kid I didn't like it a whole lot. The half-**** safety (I didn't actually type rooster, but apparently as a language safety the correct word gets automatically substituted as rooster when you post here?) creates a whole lot of issues and was just really more complicated than it was worth at that age. In the name of safety I never chambered a round until I was ready to shoot, and trying to work the lever action slowly and quietly to slip in a cartidge while a deer stands broadside 60 yards away is just a juvenile heart attack in the making. 

I really feel that a good bolt action rifle is the best choice to start with, and with the bolt action, as the young shooter gets confident with longer distances he can work up to them with that same bolt action where the 30-30 would be unable to accurately reach. 

That having been said, if you are looking for a good deer round, I really have to give it to the .243, it has very little kick, offers good accuracy and can reach a deer anywhere in the responsible range of a youth shooter, and can be used with much lighter bullets early season on targets and varmints to get the shooter acclimated to the gun, to shooting, and the basics of hunting on smaller game before the deer season starts. Just my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

truemule said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Ok MULE, you need re-read and pay attention to the words "lever action" not "bolt action" as most are "lever action" Goober recommended lever action and I clearly insinuated "lever action" by talking about a hammer. I think you are simply not familiar with the operation of a lever action, maybe ???? Any who, to load a bullet in the magazine you must open the action, which automatically actuates the hammer, so after loading them and since I was hunting yes I do have it loaded, it is not reasonable to go through all of that motion to get one in the chamber once ready to fire. The whole problem is there is no safety and one must manually drop the hammer to kind of act as a safe. For a 12-year old I think safety comes first, which should eliminate this chamber from the start of the search. Besides, they are very slow, but the size and weight is nice. If there is a safety like in a bolt action, knock yourself out.

Wasatch thanks for watching my back by disagreeing with the disagreement of the disagreement of the original disagreement (was that too many disagreements, where two negatives make a positive?).


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

The .243 was my first rifle. With it I shot a deer and several pronghorns. I still use it for coyotes.
Great rifle for a beginner, or a varmit gun, or even for a lady big-game hunter.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

****



> (I didn't actually type rooster, but apparently as a language safety the correct word gets automatically substituted as rooster when you post here?)


I had to give the word a try.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I was going to suggest a 30-30. My dad gave me his Model '94 Winchester when I was 14(?) and I loved it. Still do. But, I can see what you are saying with the safety issues and would probably have to agree.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Does misery love company or what? Just because your dad MADE you hunt with a 30 30 doesn't mean that your kid should have to. There are some cool new calibers out there now. The 243 is old but still awesome. The 243 super short magnum is extremely cool. My kid shoots that one and I keep trying to steal it from him. The casing is a 300 necked down to a 243.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Ok MULE, you need re-read and pay attention to the words "lever action" not "bolt action" as most are "lever action" Goober recommended lever action and I clearly insinuated "lever action" by talking about a hammer. I think you are simply not familiar with the operation of a lever action, maybe ???? Any who, to load a bullet in the magazine you must open the action, which automatically actuates the hammer, so after loading them and since I was hunting yes I do have it loaded, it is not reasonable to go through all of that motion to get one in the chamber once ready to fire. The whole problem is there is no safety and one must manually drop the hammer to kind of act as a safe. For a 12-year old I think safety comes first, which should eliminate this chamber from the start of the search. Besides, they are very slow, but the size and weight is nice. If there is a safety like in a bolt action, knock yourself out.
> 
> Wasatch thanks for watching my back by disagreeing with the disagreement of the disagreement of the original disagreement (was that too many disagreements, where two negatives make a positive?).


Wow, sorry I disagreed but I'll be a sport and disagree again.

I saw the words "LEVER ACTION", I am very familiar with there operation. I still think they are one of the best guns/calibers there are for young hunters. I have and will always teach that it is not safe to hunt/carry a loaded rifle. Most simply are not designed with that in mind. I still enjoy carrying my dirty-30 from time to time and whether it is lever action or bolt I only need a bullet in the chamber if I'm going to shoot. The extra 2 seconds I would gain by carrying loaded is not worth the safety risk to me while hunting.

On the accuracy part of a the 30-30 for longer distances. I will teach my boys how to hunt instead of "holding a little high" to boost there confidence. A 12 year old in my opinion probably shouldn't be taking shots much beyond a 30-30's range anyway. Some do and that there choice, but i choose different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

I would vote for either .243, 7mm-08 or .308. All are based on the same cartridge (.308), and are very manageable for recoil. If you want to have the possibility of hunting elk I would exclude the .243. On the other hand, the .243 would also make a good varmint rifle so it just depends on what you want to do with it. A good old-fashioned 30-30 would be a fine gun for a youth deer rifle also, if you like levers, and an inexpensive choice as well. Wal-mart sells the Marlin 336 for $300. As far as the safety thing goes I don't understand the argument considering that 30-30 levers are by far the most popular deer rifle ever made and I have never heard that safety was an issue with them. The bottom line is to teach your son how to use the gun safely and always point the muzzle in a safe direction, especially when de****ing the hammer.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never had a problem with my 30-30. It is still the only gun I hunt big game with. And I never found it unsafe but I can see how some might be concerned there. I also agree that there are some other really great calibers out there. The .243 is great. It's what my sister got her deer with this past fall and I know people who prefer it over larger calibers for elk. I just happen to like my 30-30. There's just something about a lever action and open sights....


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm from the old school. The best deer rifle for a 12 year old (to an 85 year old for that matter) is whatever he/she is willing to go out and work to make enough money to buy after deciding what they want. Yeah, some call me hard "asked" but that doesn't bother me in the least. :wink:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Most guys seem to be missing the part about the elk! I know a .243 and a 30-30 can kill an elk but I wouldn't get either of these for some one if elk are a real possibility. There must be alot of discipline on shot placement with these two rounds and how much of that did you all have at age 12? I would say .260 rem minimum and would prefer the 7mm-08 with elk in mind. Any of the above mentioned cartridges will kill deer or elk with good bullets and proper bullet placement but lets give the kid all the advantage we can.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Truemule, I overreacted, sorry bro! We will just agree to disagree at this point, my main point is that I would not allow my son of 12 to hunt with any rifle that does not have a manual safety. There is some cool stuff about open sights and a saddle rifle, I am just tainted after such a scary experience, that is all.



Doc said:


> I'm from the old school. The best deer rifle for a 12 year old (to an 85 year old for that matter) is whatever he/she is willing to go out and work to make enough money to buy after deciding what they want. Yeah, some call me hard "asked" but that doesn't bother me in the least. :wink:


You hard ask old coot! J/K I like your way of thinking, but that is an extinct way of thinking in these days, one that I am trying to attain myself and pass on to my own kids. Heaven forbid that we start using cash to make purchases vs just whatever payment I think I can afford most months, good point. There is a lot to say for that first firearm that one struggles to pay, you just can't ever sell that one, becomes an heirloom. I bought my dad's 7 mag at 18 and even though it is as heavy as a brick I must keep it; he bought it new 40 years ago. We need to hear more from those of your way of thinking!


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

I luv the 270! But, my choice for a youth gun would be the 7MM-08


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

How does the recoil compare between a .243 and 7mm-08? What about trajectory and down range energy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

It is stiffer, mainly because you are pushing a heavier bullet (150 grain vs. 100 grain), but I don't think it would be unmanageable for a 12 year old. Recoil should actually be pretty comparable to a 30-30, but trajectory and energy will be much better. Bottom line is if you think the boy will be hunting elk with the rifle get the 7-08, otherwise get the 243.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

In my mind, the elk cartidge comes later, in the form of a different rifle. With my son what I'm finding out is that it's working better to take it easy and fun the first few seasons before going full bore, back country, hard work hunting. With my daughter I think it's a whole different deal, she's more gung ho than I am about hunting. 
But to me what makes the most sense is to get a good, accurate, fun rifle for deer for the first couple years. Have some fun hunts, and guage the diffuculty from what your son is wanting to do. Don't take him out and freeze him to death the first year chasing elk. 

Don't drop too much money into it because there's a real chance that a 12 year old is going to need a youth sized gun, and he'll outgrow it by the time he's 15. At that point you're selling it off or giving it to the next kid in line, and buying your boy a new, bigger,and more appropriate for elk sized rifle.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to cast my vote for the .270. I have shot the "reduced recoil" loads from Federal, very nice. BUT, the grain of the bullet is lower as well.

I'm going to attack this one from a different angle as well.....Go ahead and blast me for it when you have finished reading.....

Many brought up recoil.....what about packing the thing around all day? I'm not a "4-wheeler" hunter....I still walk....all day long. I know at 14, my .270 was a pain to carry all day. If I would have had to carry it all day at 12, I would have been dead. I did it with my 12 gauge on bunnies, but that was non-stop action. Deer hunting is usually "one & done". Besides, 12 year olds shouldn't be hunting big game.....JUST MY OPINION!

Anyhow, I guess the short answer would be go with the .270.


----------

